# nemesis = προαιώνιος εχθρός, αιώνιος αντίπαλος, κακός δαίμονας



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2010)

Ψάχνω μια απόδοση που να αντιστοιχεί στην εξής έννοια της λέξης:
An opponent that cannot be beaten or overcome.
​Ολόκληρη η φράση: "Dr. Χ is once again your nemesis."

Δηλαδή, δεν μιλάμε για _τιμωρό_, μιλάμε για _αιώνιο αντίπαλο_. Υπάρχει καμιά πρόταση για μονολεκτική απόδοση, έστω και μεταφορική; Λόγω γνωστών περιορισμών στους υποτίτλους, δεν θα ήθελα δυο λέξεις.


----------



## Themis (Jul 23, 2010)

Ωραίο θα ήταν ο κακός δαίμονας αλλά, αφού χρειάζεται μονολεκτική απόδοση, δεν μου έρχεται μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα καλύτερο από τη μάστιγα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2010)

Αν το αλλάξεις, και πεις «πάλι στον Τάδε σκοντάφτεις»;

 (μεταφράστρια-πρόεδρος του συνδέσμου υποστήριξης σφαξίματος στο γόνατο με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες ενοχλητικών και δυσμετάφραστων όρων/φράσεων )


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Από τα διάφορα που μάζεψα αποδώ κι αποκεί:
ο αιώνιος εχθρός μου
ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός μου
ο υπ' αριθμόν ένα εχθρός μου
(για το _archenemy_ αυτά),
το καλύτερο είναι *ο κακός μου δαίμονας* που λέει ο Θέμης.

Κάποιοι έχουν φτιάξει, καταλαβαίνουμε πώς, _αρχιεχθρός_, αλλά πόσο δόκιμο (ή εύηχο) είναι; Οι ίδιοι δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα να πουν «η Νέμεσή μου». Δώσ' του μερικά χρόνια ακόμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2010)

Πάντως θα ήθελα να πω ότι όλα τα παραπάνω, καθώς και το αιώνιος αντίπαλος, δεν αφήνουν να φανεί η έννοια του αντιπάλου που δε νικιέται, όπως μας αφήνει δηλαδή να καταλάβουμε ο ορισμός του πρωτοτύπου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Το αήττητο είναι βασικό γνώρισμα του αιώνιου αντιπάλου. Αλλιώς, δεν θα ξαναγεννιόταν από την τέφρα του τρία επεισόδια / δέκα τεύχη αργότερα, για να ξαναβρεθεί εμπόδιο στην ήρεμη πορεία του ήρωα. Αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο γνώρισμα του αρχιεχθρού: ότι θα ηττηθεί στο τέλος του κάθε γύρου, γιατί πώς αλλιώς θα κάνει ο ήρωας το γύρο του θριάμβου, και ότι θα ξανακάνει κάπως την εμφάνισή του αργότερα γιατί, πέρα από τα άλλα μυθοπλαστικά ατού, απαλλάσσει τον συγγραφέα από το να πλάθει νέο χαρακτήρα από το μηδέν. Ο αρχιεχθρός δίνει την ευκαιρία να αρχίσεις να εμβαθύνεις στον χαρακτήρα (βλέπε π.χ. Λεξ Λούθορ).

Με την ευκαιρία, να μην ξεχάσω να αντιγράψω τη λίστα των αιώνιων αντιπάλων από το _archenemy_ της Wikipedia.

*In comic books*

*Abomination*, *Thunderbolt Ross*, and *Leader* are the archenemies of *The Hulk*.
*Black Manta* is the archenemy of *Aquaman*.
*Deacon Frost* is the archenemy of *Blade*.
*Deathstroke* is the archenemy of the *Teen Titans*.
*Doctor Sivana* and *Black Adam* are the archenemies of *Captain Marvel*.
*Judge Death* is the archenemy of *Judge Dredd*.
*The Joker* is the archenemy of *Batman*.
*Kingpin* and *Bullseye* are the archenemies of *Daredevil*.
*Lex Luthor* is the archenemy of *Superman*.
*Loki* is the archenemy of *Thor*.
*The Mandarin* is archenemy of *Iron Man*.
*Magneto* and the *Brotherhood of Mutants* are the archenemies of *Professor X* and his *X-Men*.
*Sabretooth* is the archenemy of *Wolverine*.
*Ming the Merciless* is the archenemy of *Flash Gordon*.
*Red Skull* is the archenemy of *Captain America*.
*Sinestro* is the archenemy of the *Green Lantern Corps*.
*The Shredder* is the archenemy of the *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*.
*Violator* is the archenemy of *Spawn*.
*In film*

*Darth Vader* is the archenemy of *Luke Skywalker* in the original _Star Wars_ trilogy.
*Emperor Zurg* is the archenemy of *Buzz Lightyear* in the _Toy Story_ franchise and the _Buzz Lightyear of Star Command_ spin-off series.
*Scar* is the archenemy of *Simba* in _The Lion King_ animated film.
*In literature*

*Captain Hook* is the archenemy of *Peter Pan*.
*Karla* is the archenemy of *George Smiley* in *John le Carré's* _Karla Trilogy._
*Lord Voldemort* is the archenemy of *Harry Potter*.
Gray Man is the archenemy of *Spenser* in Robert B. Parker's _Spenser_ series.
*Poseidon* is the archenemy of *Odysseus* in *Homer's* *Odyssey*.
*In television*

*Buzz Buzzard* is the archenemy of *Woody Woodpecker*.
*Sister Mary Bernard* is the archnemesis of *Gabrielle Solis* on the TV series _Desperate Housewives_.
*Callisto* is the archenemy of *Xena* in the _Xena: Warrior Princess_ television series.
*Amber Gates* is the archenemy of *Tanya Turner* on the television series *Footballer's Wives*.
*Nevel Papperman* is the archenemy of *Carly Shay* on the TV series *iCarly*.
*Chuck Chambers* is the archenemy of *Spencer Shay* on *iCarly*.
*The Hooded Claw* is the archenemy of *Penelope Pitstop*.
*Mumm-Ra the Ever-Living* is the archenemy of ThunderCats in _ThunderCats_ series.
*Sideshow Bob* is the archenemy of *Simpson family* in *The Simpsons series*
*Plankton* is the archenemy of *Mr. Krabs* in _SpongeBob SquarePants_.
*Squilliam Fancyson* is the archenemy of *Squidward Tentacles* in _SpongeBob SquarePants_.
*In video games*

*Doctor Eggman* (a.k.a. Doctor Robotnik) is the archenemy of *Sonic the Hedgehog* in the _Sonic the Hedgehog series_.
*In anime and manga*

*Koichi Zenigata* is the archnemesis of *Arsène Lupin III* in _Lupin III_ manga series.
*Creed Diskenth* is the mortal enemy of *Train Heartnet* (a.k.a. "Black Cat") in _Black Cat_ manga series.
*Team Rocket* are the archenemies of *Ash Ketchum* and his friends in the *Pokémon* *anime* and *manga*.
*L*, *Near*, and *Mello* are the archnemeses of *Light Yagami* in the _Death Note_ franchise.
*In toys*

*Megatron* of the *Decepticons* is the archenemy of *Optimus Prime* of the *Autobots* in the *Transformers* toy line.
*Cobra Commander* is the archenemy of *G.I. Joe* in the line of *G.I. Joe* action figures.
*Storm Shadow* is the archenemy of *Snake Eyes* in the line of *G.I. Joe* action figures.


----------



## psifio (Jul 23, 2010)

Από τη λίστα λείπουν ο Προφέσορ Μοριάρτι του Σέρλοκ Χολμς (μα είναι δυνατόν; ), ο Τζόκερ του Μπάτμαν και ο Δρ. Claw (δεν θυμάμαι πώς τον λένε στα Ελληνικά) από τον αστυνόμο Σαΐνη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Τους έχουν παραπάνω στο κύριο κείμενο, βλακωδώς δεν τους έβαλαν στη λίστα και βλακωδώς δεν το πρόσεξα. Οπότε, τσόντα:

There are many reasons one particular antagonist would stand out from the rest of the hero's rogues gallery as the archenemy. Some of them include:

Posing the greatest threat, such as seeking global domination or terrorism rather than simple larceny (e.g. Doctor Doom and the Fantastic Four/Professor Moriarty and Sherlock Holmes).
Competitive combative contests, where both vie for similar goals, such as the love or approval of an individual or group (e.g. Rene Belloq and Indiana Jones).
Most often recurring enemy (e.g. Bowser and Mario).
Caused, or at least connected to, traumatic events and tragedies in the hero's life (e.g. the Joker and Batman).
Serves as an "evil twin" to the hero (e.g. Flexo and Bender).
Once had a good relationship, such as an amicable or romantic relationship, with the hero (e.g. the Master and the Doctor).
An accepted diagnostic criteria distinguishing an enemy from an archenemy is the Archenemy Triad in which three of the above criteria are met.

In certain cases, it is possible for a hero to possess more than one archenemy, as in the case of Spider-Man with Green Goblin, Doctor Octopus, and Venom where all three villains have established themselves, at various times, as the most recurring and the most iconic of Spider-Man's rogues gallery.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Ο αστυνόμος Σαΐνης δεν υπάρχει, οπότε:

Inspector Gadget και Doctor Claw.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Με την ευκαιρία, να μην ξεχάσω να αντιγράψω τη λίστα των αιώνιων αντιπάλων από το _archenemy_ της Wikipedia.
> 
> *In comic books*
> 
> ...


 
Εεε, χμ, ο Τζόκερ είναι και στη λίστα.
Λείπουν άπειροι, αλλά λείπει και ο χρόνος να τη συμπληρώσουμε...

Για τον Dr Claw του Αστυνόμου Σαΐνη 



 ακούω Ντόκτορ Κλάου στο 5':46", χωρίς να είμαι βέβαιος.


----------



## psifio (Jul 23, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, στραβομάρα. (Τρεις ήξερα κι εγώ, να μην τους πω;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Μην ανησυχείς, όλοι την έχουμε αυτή τη στραβομάρα ώρες-ώρες, απλώς εγώ είμαι τώρα στο χάι της πρώτης γουλιάς του δεύτερου καφέ. 
Είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν ξέρεις μόνο τρεις, όπως όλοι μας. Αν πιάσουμε έστω και έναν τομέα (σινεμά π.χ.), 
θα βρούμε δεκάδες, αν όχι εκατοντάδες. Αν πάμε στη λογοτεχνία δε, χιλιάδες, για να μην πω μιλιούνια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2010)

Nemesis είναι και ο αιώνιος αντίπαλος, αλλά με την έννοια της κατάρας, του κακού που έρχεται ξανά και ξανά (edit: που τον στοιχειώνει). Μπορεί να έλεγα ότι ο Χ είναι η κατάρα του Υ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2010)

Μια και η κουβέντα μας πήγε στον καλό μας φίλο τον Σαΐνη... Ρίχνω μια ματιά στην ελληνική έκδοση του σχετικού λήμματος στη Βίκι και διαβάζω, σε μετάφραση βεβαίως από το αγγλικό, "Η *πρωταρχική νέμεσις *του Σαΐνη είναι ο Δρ. Claw..." (http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Επιθεωρητής_Σαΐνης). Θα είμαι πολύ σπαστικός :) άμα πω ότι αυτά δεν είναι ελληνικά; Και (διαφωνώντας εν μέρει με τον Αμβρόσιο) θα πω ότι στα ελληνικά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη νέμεση με την έννοια του αιώνιου αντιπάλου ή του κακού δαίμονα. Για μένα είναι καραμπινάτος αγγλισμός. Έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον (τί να πω ίσως έχω χάσει επεισόδια).


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάποιοι έχουν φτιάξει, καταλαβαίνουμε πώς, _αρχιεχθρός_, αλλά πόσο δόκιμο (ή εύηχο) είναι; Οι ίδιοι δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα να πουν «η Νέμεσή μου». Δώσ' του μερικά χρόνια ακόμα.



_Εγώ_ είχα γράψει στην αρχή το παραπάνω για τη _νέμεση_. Ο Αμβρόσιος έγραψε για _κατάρα_ — και θα συμφωνήσω ότι δεν λέγεται. Πάντως, για τη _νέμεση_ δεν θα έβαζα το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι από αγγλισμός σήμερα δεν θα είναι μια απολύτως αποδεκτή απόδοση του αγγλικού με αυτή τη σημασία σε δεκαέξι χρόνια (give or take a decade).


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2010)

Α, ούτε κι εγώ έχω τέτοιες βεβαιότητες (να μη σου πω ότι και σε πέντε χρόνια μπορεί να είναι αποδεκτή μια τέτοια σημασιολογική χρήση). Ωστόσο, μια και είμαστε Έλληνες, ίσως θα πρέπει να είμαστε και πιο προσεκτικοί (κι εδώ που τα λέμε ούτε αγγλόφωνο λ.χ. ιστορικό έχω ακόμη πετύχει να χρησιμοποιεί τη "νέμεση" με αυτήν την παραφθαρμένη σημασία που συζητάμε εδώ πέρα). Όπως και να το κάνουμε η "νέμεσις" με βάση την αρχαιοελληνική της σημασία δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον αιώνιο αντίπαλο ή τον κακό δαίμονα. Έτσι κι έρθει, πάει, πάπαλα... Ο ήρωας μένει τσακισμένος Οιδίποδας να συλλογιέται τη δύναμη του πεπρωμένου. Η νέμεσις είναι η άνωθεν δύναμη που αποκαθιστά άπαξ και διά παντός την ισορροπία που τάραξε η ύβρις του ήρωα. Ενώ στα κόμικς, νέμεσις μεν, αλλά οι δύο αντίπαλοι θα ξαναβρεθούν αντιμέτωποι χίλιες φορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2010)

Από το πρωί ψάχνω κάτι που να μην έχετε σκεφτεί (ναι, καλά...) για να το παντρέψω με το τανταλιστικό ;) παράδειγμα της Αλεξάνδρας (άκου _[--σκέτος--]_ "Dr. Χ is once again your nemesis.").
Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ κάτι από την αρχαία ελληνική μυθολογία ή τη λογοτεχνία με το θέμα του επανερχόμενου εχθρού, και δεν βρίσκω. Το πιο κοντινό που σκέφτηκα είναι ο αετός που τρώει το σηκώτι του Προμηθέα. Κάνω λάθος ή πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια έννοια στην ελληνική παράδοση; Είναι βιβλική ή γενικότερα ανατολική (Αριμάν κλπ) η προέλευση της αέναης μάχης χωρίς οριστικό νικητή; Ή μήπως απλώς άρχισαν να σφίγγουν οι ζέστες;

Και φυσικά, δεν έκανα τον κόπο να διαβάσω του Ρογήρου πριν ανεβάσω το δικό μου...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2010)

O Αμβρόσιος δεν είπε ότι στα Ελληνικά χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη νέμεση μ' αυτή τη σημασία. Μίλησα για τη λέξη nemesis στα Αγγλικά, η οποία χρησιμοποιείται με τις παρακάτω σημασίες:

1. A source of harm or ruin: Uncritical trust is my nemesis.
2. Retributive justice in its execution or outcome: To follow the proposed course of action is to invite nemesis.
3. An opponent that cannot be beaten or overcome.
4. One that inflicts retribution or vengeance.
5. Nemesis Greek Mythology The goddess of retributive justice or vengeance.

Δηλαδή, είναι προφανές ότι ξεκινώντας από την σημασία της τιμωρίας (νέμεσις=η αρχαιοελληνική θεότητα που τιμωρούσε κάποιον όταν είχε παραβεί θείο νόμο), σιγά-σιγά έφτασε να σημαίνει τα κακά της μοίρας μας και *τη σκιά μας* (τον εχθρό, δηλαδή). Όπως λέει και η Wikipedia: "Nemesis" is now often used as a term to describe one's worst enemy, normally someone or something that is *the exact opposite of oneself but is also somehow similar*. For example, Professor Moriarty is frequently described as the nemesis of Sherlock Holmes.

Με αυτή την έννοια μίλησα για *κατάρα*. Γιατί αυτό είναι η κατάρα. Από το ΛΚΝ: _κατάρα=μεγάλη δυστυχία που στέλνει ο Θεός ως τιμωρία. _

Θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να μιλήσουμε και για *προαιώνιο εχθρό* (σε μερικές περιπτώσεις).


----------

